

Why graphics drivers need updates for every new major AAA game - benbristow
http://www.gamedev.net/topic/666419-what-are-your-opinions-on-dx12vulkanmantle/#entry5215019

======
pvg
Previously at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9193521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9193521)

------
yuhong
Here is another problem that I wish can be solved:

[http://games.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3105&cid=1442601](http://games.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3105&cid=1442601)

I wonder if something similar to this could be supported in the new APIs.

------
yuhong
"Personally, my take is that MS and ARB always had the wrong idea. "

I think this is partly because the APIs evolved from the late 90s, when GPUs
was less complex and simpler.

